# Supersize Wedding dress



## kcfatgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all.....I'm looking for a wedding dress for myself and am having a very difficult time!! I'm 5'4" and weigh 530 lbs.....measurements are roughly 74" bust, about 70" waist and about 90" hips....I'm big all over but carry most of my weight in my tummy!! I'd like to find a pre-owned/used dress if possible but haven't had much luck with that. I've seen a lot of dresses on ebay for custom made wedding dresses but the majority of them are in China and I would prefer to get my dress here. If any of you have any ideas, hints or whatever, please let me know!!!! Thank you so much!!! Dana


----------



## mel (Apr 4, 2010)

Check out CurvyChicBoutique · The Modern GODDESS "Designs by Cinda"... Cinda is a seamstress/designer in alabama and she does make wedding dresses also. She has a yahoo group... http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CurvyChicBoutique/ and you can contact her that way or her email [email protected]

I have bought plenty of dresses, costumes, outfits, etc from her and she can make you what you want


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 4, 2010)

You didn't say how traditional of a dress you were looking for?

If all else fails this may work. There is also a matching jacket.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 4, 2010)

I've always had good luck ordering from Sydney's Closet. All of the dresses listed are special orders up to size 44. They are also available in white. Good Luck and Best Wishes on the upcoming wedding!!





http://www.sydneyscloset.com/asp/product.asp?categoryid=54&catalogid=400

http://www.sydneyscloset.com/asp/product.asp?categoryid=54&catalogid=398

http://www.sydneyscloset.com/asp/product.asp?categoryid=54&catalogid=127

http://www.sydneyscloset.com/asp/product.asp?categoryid=54&catalogid=131

http://www.sydneyscloset.com/asp/product.asp?categoryid=54&catalogid=702


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 6, 2010)

zaftique also has some really pretty dresses that come in white.


----------



## Micara (Apr 8, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> zaftique also has some really pretty dresses that come in white.



Yes, I'm not getting married anytime soon, or possibly ever, but I've already picked out this dress for if I do...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 28, 2013)

Bumping this thread. I'll be getting married in the next year or two (depending on how long immigration drags its feet ) and I need a dress. I'm similar to the size the OP of this thread posted. A size 44 is still too small for me, however.

I've found out that Casablanca Bridal will custom-design and custom-size any of their dresses to your exact measurements. I love, love, love this one: 




But I am quite hippy/pear-y and I'm concerned about how the A-line will lie on my hips. Does anyone have any insight? I can ask them to make whatever changes I want, but I don't even know what to ask for.


----------



## firefly (Feb 10, 2013)

I just saw a show (on German TV) about pluz size brides, that was shot here: http://shop.kleinfeldbridal.com/

I've got no clue about US-Sizes, but there seemed to be gowns in German 58 or 60 available there, which is unthinkably "large" for most of the German designers...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2013)

firefly said:


> I just saw a show (on German TV) about pluz size brides, that was shot here: http://shop.kleinfeldbridal.com/
> 
> I've got no clue about US-Sizes, but there seemed to be gowns in German 58 or 60 available there, which is unthinkably "large" for most of the German designers...



Yeah, Kleinfeld is where they shoot "Say Yes to the Dress." Unfortunately a German 60 is a US 30, still way too small for me.


----------



## rainbowchild1 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know these places are more "cultist" places and may cost more, but they can be custom made to size and colour and have many different design's, you may find a similar dress, to the one in the picture. 


http://www.gothicweddings.com.au/category1_1.htm
http://gothicweddingdresses.webs.com/


----------



## fritzi (Feb 11, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bumping this thread. I'll be getting married in the next year or two (depending on how long immigration drags its feet ) and I need a dress. I'm similar to the size the OP of this thread posted. A size 44 is still too small for me, however.
> 
> I've found out that Casablanca Bridal will custom-design and custom-size any of their dresses to your exact measurements. I love, love, love this one:
> 
> ...



The best advice is probably to get one custom-made at a local tailor you trust and where you can try it on. 
There are limits to what will work in mail-order customizing.

Then you can really get the fit right - and also choose the ideal fabric, which falls and drapes in the most flattering manner, also has the best hue for your skin. 
It might even be cheaper in the end.
Regarding the style in the picture, if hips are an issue, a higher waist will probably give a better fit.

Side note: Don't fall into the trap wedding fashion-designers have currently laid out all over the place - don't get a strapless dress!

Regardless of weight - only 3 out of 100 women no matter which size look their best in a strapless dress. You need absolutely perfect proportions, tailoring, fabric, skin, color match for skin, etc, etc. to really look good in that. 
I'm positive that in 20 years, women will be mass photo-shopping their wedding pictures to hide that they too went for this unflattering fashion.

Choose something like an off-the-shoulder style which really frames and set-offs that beautiful cleavage, nobody will even realize you have hips then.

Good luck!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 11, 2013)

fritzi said:


> SNIP
> 
> Side note: Don't fall into the trap wedding fashion-designers have currently laid out all over the place - don't get a strapless dress!
> 
> ...



Unflattering to who??? I love a stapless dress and think strapless wedding gowns look lovely.... I think get what you want, and if that includes a gorgeous stapless then who are you to tell someone not to?


----------



## agouderia (Feb 11, 2013)

Aust99 said:


> Unflattering to who???



To 99% of all women - I tend to agree with Fritzi.
Fashionable does not always equal flattering - we all know that fashion/designers often dictate styles to women that do not bring out their best look.

Strapless gowns have the additional catch they are the epitomy of the trifecta feminine-sexy-romantic - even though they make only a tiny minority of women, mainly airbrushed models really look that way. So many women go for them, even though objective advice would counsel otherwise. 

I love strapless gowns too, some of them are beyond beautiful - nevertheless, regarding fit, proportion, skin, they're difficult to wear and don't do much for the looks of most women.

It'll be like with the big dresses and big hair of the 80'ies - everybody thought they were great & stylish back then. Today people make fun of even Lady Di's most sophisticated versions. 

Fashions change .... so it's not the worst advice to try and stay on the side of timeless beauty!
After all - wedding pictures are meant for generations, aren't they?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 11, 2013)

My goal is definitely not to HIDE my hips, I just don't want them exaggerated past what they already are, which is what I think might happen with a lower waist. 

I do love strapless, though - not to be TOO vain, but I look fabulous in it and my fiance loves it, so I will definitely be wearing a strapless gown. 






I will, however ensure the boob part comes up higher than it does on that dress, hehe. 

I do appreciate the advice, ladies.


----------



## firefly (Mar 22, 2013)

Just courious : did you make any progress in finding the perfect dress?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for asking.  The one I posted above is still my favorite.


----------

